# Greeting from the flats of SK



## Scattered Parts (Feb 22, 2021)

New member here. I picked up a 9“ Hercus lathe a couple years ago to make a few things for the farm. One thing led to another and I am now looking for a mill. New shop to fill. I weld (poorly) but grind excellent. There are always projects to work on over the winter on the farm so I am looking forward to learning more  and making fewer mistakes.


----------



## David_R8 (Feb 22, 2021)

Welcome to the forum! 
You’re the second Hercus owner to join in as many weeks. 
Post some pics of your lathe for us


----------



## DPittman (Feb 23, 2021)

Welcome, Nice to have you here.  We are getting quite a few Saskatchewan folks on the forum which is nice.


----------



## Hruul (Feb 23, 2021)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Swharfin' (Mar 4, 2021)

Welcome Scattered Parts


----------

